

E3 to Put Spotlight on Xbox vs. PlayStation - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/articles/e3-to-put-spotlight-on-xbox-vs-playstation-1402259016?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsFifth

======
anigbrowl
As is often the case, the subheading is more informative than the headline.

